# Traps in the desert



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Was out with the dog today and he found someones steel jaw trap with his foot1 I want to know who the hell sets up traps in the desert, with a stuffed platypus decoy and fake bait? :evil: Is there a way to track who the traps belong to? One of them had a metal tag with like 12 numbers on it. Just a message. Be careful and if these are your traps don't let me catch you!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Uh, Yeah.... Trappers do set traps in the desert for Coyotes, Bobcat, Lion, etc. 
I have had my dogs find them as well. Predator baits work really well on hunting dogs.
Sorry you had a bad experience, but public (and private) land is open to trapping.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I understand, the traps are registered (the numbers). And Donner is correct about the public land. Be carefull out there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Every couple of years I still see the M44 cyanide coyote killing bombs out in the desert too !! 
Usually where the sheep are going to move in for the winter...I've never seen a trap. :?


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Every couple of years I still see the M44 cyanide coyote killing bombs out in the desert too !!
> Usually where the sheep are going to move in for the winter...I've never seen a trap. :?


I'd take the steel trap any day over the M44. Dog wouldn't last 20 seconds after one of those things going off in its mouth!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Ironman said:


> I'd take the steel trap any day over the M44. Dog wouldn't last 20 seconds after one of those things going off in its mouth!


Ditto! 
No hope for a dog that encounters a cyanide gun! I have not seen one but have heard of them.


----------

